

Show HN: Sawmill.io – Make actionable work items from app logs for Node.js - gmarland
http://sawmill.io/

======
flippyhead
This is something I've often wanted (I think) but your landing page doesn't
quite give me enough to envision how _I_ might use it. I'd love to see a few,
solid examples of the types of typical log content you'd see and how you'd
expect sawmill to handle them. The one screenshot you do have is way too tiny
and verbose for me to quickly digest..

------
gmarland
Thank you for your comment and I agree, the landing page needs some serious
work. I wasn't sure if I was addressing a problem other people felt too.

So Just in case it doesn't come across. You log to the sawmill library which
then posts to a rest api. sawmill the groups similar error logs into work
items and alerts the team to new or previously thought fixed issues. The
tickets can then be worked on and closed when fixed.

It's trying to wrap some intelligence around the logs that you receive from an
application.

------
gmarland
Any thoughts on the concept or problems would be greatly appreciated!

